# It doesn't take a lot to make a baby happy



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Yuray (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: It doesn't take a lot to makle a baby happy*

Very moving.


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2011)

Yay! I know what to get for all my future baby shower gifts!! 

How can you not at least smile at a giggling baby? They usually get me giggling too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 1, 2011)

Exactly.



> I know what to get for all my future baby shower gifts!!


 
I didn't realize. When are you due?


----------



## Andy (Mar 1, 2011)

David Baxter said:


> I didn't realize. When are you due?



In the future.


----------

